# Hi Again...



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

just bought this one..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice......







what sort of strap is it going on?


----------



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

not sure yet - it is still to arrive, what would you suggest? I have a mid sixties Poljot alarm with a new "poljot" leather strap - I guess a stainless steel strap maybe??


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im not the person to ask about a steel braclett..............

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

sorry fella's

put it on a lumpy


----------



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for the suggestion - I bought it for about $100 - it looks like an early nineties Poljot, I'm new to this I don't really know! It's in very good condition.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> im not the person to ask about a steel braclett..............
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Ignore him, he has this sickness


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks nice, but is it a Gold one? or just reflections. That might influence a choice of armenbander thing!









$100 eh, good price, that puts it near to an affordable, hey, chronos getting to be affordables?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have this watch in it's Sekonda version; the first 3133 I ever bought...

This one is on a Sekonda bracelet of the same age which fits well and cost next to nothing. I think I paid a fiver for a Sekonda auto with the strap.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had a blue strumanski (I know spelling







) It was one of the later chrome ones, the early ones were all steel akaik. I liked it.










can't remember who bought it off me now.


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice watch, I have always been fond of the leather strap, particularily the dark brown to black straps.


----------



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

I recieved the watch in the mail Friday - it's a real nice watch - except it stopped running almost immediately! Maybe it needs a new battery or something?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

er.....have you tried to er......wind it up at all?


----------



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

yip - that's when it stopped!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you do know the sub dial on the left at the 9 position is the second hand and not the big one in the middle don't you?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

try depressing the top right hand button down....see if that sets off the second hand sweeping


----------



## bigjed (Nov 18, 2007)

pg tips said:


> you do know the sub dial on the left at the 9 position is the second hand and not the big one in the middle don't you?


yes I worked that out, it did work for a while before stopping - it starts sometimes, but stops very soon thereafter.


----------

